# 1st attempt feather inlay



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

This is my first attempt at a feather inlay. It is done with Peacock, Jungle Cock, and Rooster. I learned a lot on this one, but I think for a first try it came out pretty good. I've still got a little clean up to do on it, and on more coat of lite build.

Thanks,

Walt


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

looks nice to me


----------



## redneckfisherman (Jul 12, 2007)

Bootiful


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Walt;Looks Great! just got a sample pack (feathers) from Siskoyu, going to give it a shot myself


----------

